# Bodybuilding Documentary



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

My name is John Joe Bardsley and I work for Firecracker Films, a well established British independent television company (www.firecrackerfilms.com). We have recently been commissioned by Channel Five to make an hour long factual documentary, exploring bodybuilding. Rather than produce a sensational film about this subject, we want to speak to people who understand the pressures that bodybuilders face. If you are interested in taking part in the film, please do not hesitate to get in contact with me by email, jo[email protected], many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

best of luck with the film, and welcome to the forum.

please post back to let us no when the film will be broadcast so we can all watch

cheers steve


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello John Joe

Welcome to the board and best of luck with the show, will be looking forward to seeing it


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

John Joe just out of curiosity...will there be money involved for those who take part in your documentary?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

sounds interesting the program on sky about bodybuilding wa good


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

is this the same one joe is going to be on?


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes


----------

